# EXPEDIT used as 30Gallon stand, is it safe ?



## Youmakemesohappy

Hi,

I am buying a 30 gallon tank and was thinking of using the Ikea Expedit shelf as a stand.
The tank is pretty much the same footprint as the shelf, but I have read mixed reviews about these used as stands.

Anybody has some experience with these as stands ?

Any advice welcome,

Thank you!

Nicolas


----------



## tony1928

Just remember you are holding up approximately 250lbs of weight. I don't think its so much the "strength" of these stands so much as the stability. If you had to use this, I would make sure its reinforced/braced so that its rigid. Attaching it to the wall will also help.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If its particle board type material, don't do it. Will soak up moisture and turn to mush.


----------



## target

I would definitely not trust it as all. Ikea furniture is particle board with a hollow space between. Definitely not structured to hold that amount of weight IMO


----------



## Youmakemesohappy

Ahah ok, well thank you for all the advices, I'm definitely not going to use that!
Time to look for a stand then


----------



## target

That's a pretty easy build if you are handy. If not, I could help you out. Take a look at post 2 in this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/couple-my-projects-330/ It was build to match an expedit shelving unit.


----------



## Fish rookie

may be check value village or salvation army they sometimes have some ncie solid wood furniture for cheap??


----------



## mdwflyer

Remember, Ikea is swedish for kindling


----------



## Fish rookie

seriously????


----------



## Smallermouse

My friend is using Ikea table to hold up his 29g. It's been 1 year and it's doing just fine.


----------



## mdwflyer

Smallermouse said:


> My friend is using Ikea table to hold up his 29g. It's been 1 year and it's doing just fine.


That is great, glad your friend is not having any problems. I am not meaning for this to be sarcastic, but here is why I would not do it:

Would you have a 300Lbs friend stand on it for and extended period of time?

As mentioned above, if it's particle board, it is going to absorb water causing possible warp/ failure.

The top surface that the tank will sit upon is very unlikely to be properly supported. If it bows, stress on the tank could cause failure.

The stand is only as good as it's weakest point.


----------



## heero_yamato

Hey guys, I know this is an old thread but I wanted to provide reference for those who are thinking of using an Expedit: Yes, you can absolutely use one. I have my 29 gallon that's been on it for over 3 years:










(clearly the tank is ready for teardown and legitimate aquascaping)

There has been no bowing or showing of structural weakness. If I had a piece of string handy I'd show it.

The main caveat is that you really don't want to get the unlaminated fiber board wet too often (so the areas hidden from view, screwed together- in fact if you use some wax or sealant it'd be fine). From regular water changes and such I have not made much of a mess ever, so it wasn't a problem for me, but if you're really bad at keeping water inside the tank you should be getting a legitimate stand. The only other thing you'll want to do is to use the included safety brackets and mount it to the wall through studs to keep the whole thing from tipping over.

Honestly, I can understand some of the concerns that folks have here, but the reality is that it's difficult to find a decent stand for a cheap price that isn't crappier than the Expedit (better wood and metal support or not, it doesn't help if the stand is in danger of falling apart at the joints anyways!). It's also really difficult to justify spending 2-3x the cost of the entire aquarium kit on a stand. Of course, I wouldn't recommend going this for anything over 30 gallons, and I also don't expect it to be a good fit for rimless, braceless tanks that are very sensitive to the surface they sit on.


----------

